

Tornado - the best Python web framework - robert-zaremba
http://rz.scale-it.pl/2013/01/25/tornado___the_best_web_framework.html
this post explains authors opinion why WSGI is not sufficient and present Tornado, which handles <i>ideal web frameworks</i> problems greatly.
======
metaperl
Nagare is my favorite - <http://www.Nagare.org>

~~~
robert-zaremba
I don't see the revolutionary in Nagare. It doesn't have active community
(check the list of nagare based projects:
[http://pypi.python.org/pypi?%3Aaction=search&term=nagare](http://pypi.python.org/pypi?%3Aaction=search&term=nagare)
and Nagares blog: <http://www.nagare.org/trac/blog>). The composition concept
is also included in Pyramid / Flask / Tornado. There are also a lot of html
builder (so there is no point to develop other one which is bind to Nagare).
Besides this it is interesting.

~~~
metaperl
Flask has manual routing. Nagare creates URLs and binds then to Python actions
automatically. It also has a global session object as opposed to indepedent
sessions per Python object.

All three of those are trapped into the paradigm of receiving URLs and routing
them to python methods.

Read this: <http://www.nagare.org/trac/wiki/NagareDescription>

and see how those 3 frameworks fit exactly what Nagare frees you from.

